# [ebay] 2,5 Zoll Festplatte IDE Samsung 160GB



## Herbboy (13. März 2010)

Noch bis Sonntag 21:23h  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160412001115&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

